# Whats a T 5?



## Saundu (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello, thanks for any responses. What exactly is T 5 grow light. I have a ten bulb fluorescent that has a switch to light half and a switch to turn on all of them just curious as to what you all are referring to? This was a gift and not sure what I got? Thanks again


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is a link to one. They are great to veg under.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GWAJGW0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 12, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2016)

There are numbers on the bulb that say the size and wattage. T-5 is the diameter size.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 12, 2016)

Look Up htg Suppy. Thats where i got my t 5s.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2016)

There are 2 specific kinds of "T5 florescent" lights. There is the standard bulb and fixture that can be used in shops, garages, etc. These have lower power output and come in either 3000k (which is "warm" yellowish light), 5000k (which has a more greenish white light), then there is 6000-6500k bulb (which has more of a blue-ish white light). These you can find in the Lowes/Home depot/home improvement stores.

The other type is the T5HO. This bulb has a significantly higher light energy output and is used more specifically for growing and blooming plants. The bulbs almost exclusively come in either 3000k or 6500k. These 2 light colors are most important for growing most plants. The 6500k being the more "blue" light is ideal for growing plants during their vegetative stage, and can be used for almost any kind of plant.

The 3000k bulb is for flowering plants. If you wanted to grow fruiting plants or vegetables under artificial light and have them produce well, you would want to use a combination of the 2 colors. However for growing and flowering Cannabis, you would use the 6500k light for vegetative growth and then switch to the 3000k bulbs for flowering.

Most of us here are "max yield" growers, so we only use the T5 bulbs for vegging(T5HO with the 6500k bulbs are great for vegging plants) as the flowering bulbs don't produce enough light energy for maximizing the yield potential. They will work for flowering Cannabis if you have only a single small space to work in, but generally Cannabis growers like to use High Intensity Discharge lights for flowering as these put out a lot more light energy, which translates to bigger yields.

Hope this helps. Don't be afraid to ask questions, we all love "talking shop" when it comes to growing Cannabis


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 12, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> There are 2 specific kinds of "T5 florescent" lights. There is the standard bulb and fixture that can be used in shops, garages, etc. These have lower power output and come in either 3000k (which is "warm" yellowish light), 5000k (which has a more greenish white light), then there is 6000-6500k bulb (which has more of a blue-ish white light). These you can find in the Lowes/Home depot/home improvement stores.
> 
> The other type is the T5HO. This bulb has a significantly higher light energy output and is used more specifically for growing and blooming plants. The bulbs almost exclusively come in either 3000k or 6500k. These 2 light colors are most important for growing most plants. The 6500k being the more "blue" light is ideal for growing plants during their vegetative stage, and can be used for almost any kind of plant.
> 
> ...


:goodposting:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have vegged and flowered under t5ho bulbs with decent results though nothing like you will see in some of the bud porn on here. If you are short on cash, you can forego hid bulbs but once you get bitten by the grow bug, you'll prolly want to go with an hps bulb for flowering. Or if you have a lot of cash, leds look like they are really sweet. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 19, 2016)

I went From The T5HO To A 400W Hps to a 1000W Hps And Had Better Buds everytime I stepped Up. Its Up To You!


----------

